# Is it safe to remove case fan 4-pin?



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

Greetings TSF,

I just recently bought a 120mm case fan that came with both a 
4-pin and a 3-pin molex. The 4-pin is too bulky and I only intend 
to use just the 3-pin molex. I've been dying to know, is it safe to 
cut off the 4-pin molex and tape the wires?

I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts and opinions. Thanks!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ajcc323 :wave:

Yep, as long as there's no bare wires touching, it's OK - Just to be really safe, if you snip each wire at a slightly different length to each other, there's no way they can touch then :wink:


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

I appreciate the advice. God bless! :]


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The best means of connecting the wires is solder and use some shrink tubing to cover them. That makes it safe and it looks good.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

True, but he is not making a connection and most shrink tubing will slip off a wire end. Clip the wires in close to the plug which is remaining and leave them. If possible, pull each pin (individually) from the plug and clip the wire. If you leave a taped up dangly end, you may as well leave it uncut and tie the unused plug back with tie wraps.


----------

